# Why am I out of range??



## donsiebee (Feb 3, 2011)

Hiya  My new laptop wont connect to my wifi. My old laptop does, and my new laptop connects to my neighbours wifi but when I click on my wifi and press connect it says it is out of range when its not? It doesnt give me the option to enter my password either. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Which laptop, operating system, network adapter and router?


----------



## donsiebee (Feb 3, 2011)

Ok as you can probably tell I am useless with computers... so please dont laugh! My laptop is a Hewlett Packard 510 (thats what it says on the product sticker), the operating system is Windows XP (I think thats what an operating system is!) I dont know what a network adapter is but I do know that I use BT and the white box which I think is a router says BT Homehub on the back and it says its a WEP - 64 bit hexa-something???


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

According to HP the adapter in your laptop is an Intel PRO/Wireless adapter. Do you know if you're using Windows or HP's utility for managing the wireless networks?

If you right click on My Computer and select Manage, you can view the device manager and see what version of the wireless network driver you have installed. Can you find that information?


----------



## donsiebee (Feb 3, 2011)

Ok where it says Network Adapters there are 2 sub headings - one says Intel PRO/100 VE and the other says Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG but am I looking at the right thing??

Im not too sure what you mean by Windows or HP's utility??


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

You'd want the drive version for the Intel Pro Wireless, the other one (VE) is your wired connection.

When you view the wireless networks in your area you'll either get an MS Windows dialog it or a utility called HP Wireless Assistant. It should be clear if you look at the title of the window.


----------



## donsiebee (Feb 3, 2011)

The driver version is 9.0.4.17 and when I view the available networks it just opens in a normal window and says 'Wireless Network Connection' at the top. Doesn't say HP Wireless Assistant anywhere. Sorry for being so dumb!


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi donsiebee,

Try removing any saved wireless profiles first How to remove existing wireless network profile in Windows XP - FAQ

Next, tell us how many bars of signal you have when trying to connect. Does it ask for a password or does the router not need a password?


----------



## donsiebee (Feb 3, 2011)

I have removed all saved profiles and when I try to connect it has 5 bars of signal.

I have also tried this: i typed this error message 'windows is unable to connect to the selected network. The network may no longer be in range. Please refresh the list of available networks, and try to connect again' into google, and went to a microsoft site and tried what was listed there: 

(manually input the network SSID, make it shared, type in the code, retype the code, click ok, etc) but all that has changed is a little bubble pops up saying unable to connect to network and will retry or if i click the bubble i can 'repair' which does nothing.


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

You said you manually entered an SSID for a network. Is that the only network you see in the list of available wireless networks?

Is your network in the list after you have completely removed all wireless profiles? If it cant see it on its own without you manually putting it in, chances are it isn't within range and you need to move closer or get a new wirless adaper.


----------



## donsiebee (Feb 3, 2011)

After I have removed all profiles and go to available networks, it shows up there, it has 5 bars of signal but when I select it and click connect it shows me that error message about it being out of range and doesnt ask for the key. 

But then when I manually set it up by entering the SSID etc it does nothing, but if I then go to the available networks and select it and click connect it asks for the key, when I enter it (and yes it is the right key I have triple checked it) it just says connecting for a while and then nothing?


----------

